# Electric fat bikes?



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

Did anyone read the Bulletin article about adding electric motors onto fat bikes? It sounds pretty fun! 20 mile range/20mph.

Dude's kicking up some decent roost (need subscription)!
http://www.bendbulletin.com/article/20130130/NEWS01/301300317/1013?ref=fpfeatblock


----------

